# Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10 (Fixed)



## Robonator (17. März 2017)

Moin. 
Ich habe gestern den PC meiner Freundin neu aufgesetzt und sie hat nun auch Windows 10. 
Vorher war sie mit mir in einer Heimnetzgruppe, damit wir einfach Dateien untereinander teilen konnten. 
Jetzt haben wir aber das Problem das sie dieser Gruppe nicht mehr Beitreten kann. Auf ihrem PC steht zwar das sie zu einer Eingeladen wurde, aber nach der Eingabe des Passworts lädt es ewig lang bis dann angezeigt wird das keine Verbindung zu dieser Heimnetzgruppe mehr hergestellt werden kann.
Ich habe daraufhin auch mal probiert die jetzige Gruppe zu entfernen und eine neue anzulegen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. 
Interessanterweise steht bei ihr, auch wenn keine Heimnetzgruppe existiert, das sie in eine Gruppe eingeladen wurde. Bei mir jedoch nicht. 
Die Windows Problembehandlung erzählt mir auch nur das keine Probleme erkannt werden konnten.  

Irgendeiner von euch noch eine Idee?


Edit:



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab es mittlerweile aber auch lösen können:
> 
> Wir hatten mittlerweile das Problem das wir quasi einen "Geister PC" im Netzwerk von dem die Heimnetzgruppe stammt. Weder ich noch Ihr PC waren in der Gruppe, jedoch wurden wir beide von diesem "Geister PC" eingeladen. Passwörter funktionierten jedoch alle nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## LP96 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Hmm, das passiert des häufigeren bei mir dann, wenn ich den PC neu aufsetze, der die Heimnetzgruppe erstellt hat.
Eigentlich sollte es dann klappen, alle PCs aus der Gruppe auszutragen, neuzustarten und eine neue Gruppe zu machen.


----------



## Robonator (17. März 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Es gibt halt nur zwei Computer die überhaupt in der Gruppe drin waren. Auf meinem wurde das ja erstellt und der ist ja noch so wie er ist. 
Bei ihr auf dem PC bekomm ich leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit eine neue zu erstellen der ich dann beitreten könnte, einfach weil sie auch nach einem Restart noch immer angezeigt bekommt das es eine Gruppe gäbe, obwohl das ja nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Wenn du auf beide PCs Zugriff hast wie ich das verstehe dann lösche einfach mal die vorhandene Heimnetzgruppe an PC 1 und erstelle eine neue.
Dann bekommste ein neues Netzwerkpasswort das du beim Beitritt in die neue Gruppe an PC 2 eingibst und es sollte wieder alles funktionieren.

Bei bestehenden Heimnetzwerkgruppen macht Win10 öfter mal Probleme - ich hatte das Ding auch als ich von Win7 auf 10 gewechselt war. Da ging auch nichts mehr bis die Gruppe neu erstellt wurde.


----------



## Robonator (17. März 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*



> Wenn du auf beide PCs Zugriff hast wie ich das verstehe dann lösche einfach mal die vorhandene Heimnetzgruppe an PC 1 und erstelle eine neue.
> Dann bekommste ein neues Netzwerkpasswort das du beim Beitritt in die neue Gruppe an PC 2 eingibst und es sollte wieder alles funktionieren.



Genau das habe ich ja bereits probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Es kommt trotzdem die Meldung das entweder die Gruppe nicht mehr gefunden werden kann, oder das irgendein Problem aufgetreten sei.


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Kleines Update:
Mittlerweile konnte sie meiner Gruppe beitreten. Nun aber zum nächsten Problem:
Ich kann ihren PC nicht sehen und sie kann meinen nicht sehen. Klickt sie auf die Heimnetzgruppe, lädt es ewig lang bis dann schließlich angezeigt wird das derzeit kein PC in der Heimnetzgruppe verfügbar sei.


----------



## b00nsai (12. April 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Mir würd da spontan ne Firewall einfallen - hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit Kaspersky. Mit der Windows Firewall bislang keine Probleme. Falls eine Firewall vorhanden, diese mal testweise auf beiden Geräten deaktivieren.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. April 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem und da hat es geholfen den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Robonator (12. April 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Firewall nutzen wir beide nicht und der Router ist mittlerweile sogar nen komplett neuer. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen


----------



## Matusalem (13. April 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Heimnetzgruppen unter Windows sind manchmal unergründlich.
Folgender Link als ein Beispiel was man so alles probieren kann, um eine Heimnetzwerkgruppe zum Laufen zu bekommen. Ohne Garantie das es aber am Ende wirklich funktioniert.

Windows 10: Heimnetzgruppe Troubleshooting-FAQ | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog

Für das Teilen von Dateien gibt es aber einfache Alternativen, wenn man mit Heimnetzgruppen nicht weiterkommt (und das kann der Fall sein):

1) Wenn alle Rechner den gleichen Arbeitsgruppennamen tragen, sich im gleichen IP Adressbereich befinden und an einem privaten Netzwerk angeschlossen sind, dann befinden sich die Rechner in der gleichen Netzwerk Arbeitsgruppe. All die Voraussetzungen sind meistens in einem Heimnetzwerk direkt gegeben ohne weitere Einstellungen. 
Für das Teilen der Dateien muss man nur noch:
   * Im Datei Explorer links auf "Netzwerk" klicken, dann auf den gewünschten Rechner für den Dateiaustausch.
   * Dann auf das Verzeichnis "Users"
   * Der Ordner "Öffentlich" ist als Voreinstellung freigegeben und eignet sich für den schnellen Dateiaustausch.

2) Viele Internet-Router wie z.B. die Fritz!Boxen bieten einfache NAS Funktionalität. Einfach einen USB Stick einstecken, die NAS Funktionalität aktivieren und das NAS als Laufwerk im Explorer unter Windows einbinden. Danach können alle entsprechend eingerichteten Rechner bequem Dateien über das NAS austauschen.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Heimnetzgruppenproblem unter Windows 10*

Hab es mittlerweile aber auch lösen können: 

Wir hatten mittlerweile das Problem das wir quasi einen "Geister PC" im Netzwerk von dem die Heimnetzgruppe stammt. Weder ich noch Ihr PC waren in der Gruppe, jedoch wurden wir beide von diesem "Geister PC" eingeladen. Passwörter funktionierten jedoch alle nicht. 

Die Lösung war nun Simpel: 
Ich habe meinen PC umbenannt und ausgeschaltet. Anschließend war die Gruppe bei Ihr plötzlich weg und sie konnte eine neue erstellen. 
Nachdem ich meinen PC wieder hochgefahren hatte, konnte ich Ihrer Gruppe beitreten. 
Anschließend musste sie Ihren PC nochmal neustarten und wurde daraufhin von Windows gebeten ihren Account zu "reparieren" (PW neu eingeben, Bestätigungscode der Email eingeben etc). 
Jetzt sind wir beide in der selben Gruppe und können Dateien und Ordner füreinander freigeben.


----------

